# WOC: Uneven skin tone



## MoGiselle (Oct 30, 2010)

So I am a WOC and I have an uneven skintone and hyperpigmentation in areas of my face.
  	What do you do to cover these issues on your skin? 
  	I been wearing a hell of all of concealer but it just seem like its too much.
  	Also, what skincare products do you use to combat uneven skintone?


----------



## j4lyphe (Oct 30, 2010)

Maybe try to get colour matched to a medium coverage foundation (seems you don't want a full coverage foundation) so you won't have to pack on so much concealer which can tend to look cakey if you apply too much. Hth


----------



## Curly1908 (Oct 30, 2010)

Have you tried scrubs,microdermabrasion, chemical peels, Clarasonic, hydroquinone, etc.?

  	Have you seen a dermatologist?


----------



## elektra513 (Oct 30, 2010)

Depending on the shade difference between your hyperpigmentation and your skin tone, I agree with medium coverage foundation. Or even lighter than that. Then when you add concealer you won't have to add as much...I like to use a tinted moisturizer first, then a medium to full coverage concealer or foundation stick just where I need it. But I don't have many spots nowadays...skincare is key.

  	There are tons of products out there that can help, but you might want to check with a derm if your situation is bad, like you have a lot to cover...

  	Also, I hope you are wearing sunscreen daily. No matter what products you use to treat hyperpigmentation, if you don't use ample spf, it's all moot.

  	For skincare brands, check out Dermalogica, DDF, Skin Effects by Jeffrey Dover (CVS), Clinique Even Better line, Murad, Shiseido, Origins, and Philosophy.


----------



## MoGiselle (Oct 31, 2010)

not yet. i didnt know if i needed to but maybe i should


----------



## MoGiselle (Oct 31, 2010)

I wear my skin vasage from MAC daily. I have heard good things about DDF so im going to try it


----------



## Adnegveill35 (Oct 31, 2010)

I have really bad acne scars and a lighter complexion, so like the ladies above said a lighter coverage foundation plus concealer works wonders for me. Also, I've found that using a face primer (I use ELF's which is only $6) makes a WORLD of a difference in how my foundation applies and how my skin looks. It goes on evenly and flawlessly, and I have oily acne prone skin. It's worth looking into!


----------



## MoGiselle (Oct 31, 2010)

cool beans! I didnt think those primer was worth it but i will look into it


----------



## Adnegveill35 (Nov 1, 2010)

Me either! I was never big on foundation, powder etc but that primer has converted me. Also their Hi- Def powder is amazing, you sweep it on after you've finished all of your makeup and it makes your skin looks flawless, like a doll. I seriously recommend that and the primer! HTH!


----------



## MoGiselle (Nov 1, 2010)

it does thx!


----------



## SweetasHoniee (Nov 11, 2010)

I also suffer from having a uneven skin tone. I am  around a nc40/nc42 and my hyper-pigmentation is primarily around my chin and mouth area. Lately I have been exfoliating at night as well as using ambi's complexion bar along with their fade cream. Doing this has made a big improvement with my hyper-pigmentation, I have been doing this for about 3 weeks now and the darkening is just about gone ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

  	My blog 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


http://www.eonianbeauty.blogspot.com


----------

